# Redhead Toxik



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

So nobody knows anything about this bow? All I know it is made by bowtech,so I would think it should be a decent bow.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

bust'em1 said:


> So nobody knows anything about this bow? All I know it is made by bowtech,so I would think it should be a decent bow.


I looked one over at bass pro. It is made by BT. To me it is a diamond with the red head name on it. I shoot BT and Mathews and I would shoot the red head bow. There is nothing wrong with it. It had a great grip rotating mod on the cam nice features. Didnt get to shoot it though. It reminded me of my liberty by diamond I had with a better grip.


----------



## NitroJunkie (Jul 10, 2007)

It's made by BowTech, but is esentially a Diamond bow - also made by BowTech. In my opinion you can't go wrong with the bow, good price and tons of features. Anything Diamond I have ever seen shoots. I trust the name and the fact that they're sold in most other pro shops that sell BowTech attests to their popularity. The Toxik is a sweet bow in my opinion. I shoot Diamond and recommend them to everyone as well, my Diamond Nitrous is one deadly and smooth machine. Just got done shooting the pants off my buddy at TechnoHunt ( indoor projector range - simulated hunting using video images of deer, elk, moose, etc ) today with it matter of fact


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the input, on the redhead toxic ,I figured it would be a decent bow. I've been looking for a new bow, And I've been kicking around the idea of buying the toxic. I've had really good luck with my old bow and it is a bowtech, bottom of the line though. Suited me well for the last six years,but well over do!!!!! Thanks again.


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

its a sweet bow I wish I still had mine. It won best money bow from field and stream. for the money you cant find a better bow. where ya from bust'em? I work at the one in ohio I know that kinda slants my option but if your in the area come down and see me and we will take it for a spin


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

bust'em1 said:


> Just curious if anybody has this bow or not, And was wondering what they thought about it, or what anybody else thinks about it. Is it worth the money for it.


nice bow, fairly easy to adjust...doesn't balance very well and be sure and check the clearance of the cable especially if using blazers...some will clear some won't


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

I like the Toxik. It is a very good bow, made by under the Diamond name for Bass Pro. For the money it is a pretty good bow, but I don't think it is any better than it's little bro the Red Head Kronik. For $399 all decked out I think the Kronik is one of the best deals around. It has very little vibration and noise and for the price and the warrenty from BowTech this is one of the best bows for the money.


----------



## Idaho Bison (Sep 25, 2008)

I bought the Kronik to get back into archery and it is a good bow especially if you are hunting from a blind.


----------

